# Anyone have bettas (siamese fighting fish) here?



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I've had my Haku for over a year now in a 3 gal. tank and I will be upgrading it to a 10 gal. tank soon. I want to give him more space, and I was hoping that maybe I could add a school of fish to his tank as well.

Now, before you say anything, I do realize that bettas are extremely aggressive fish and co-habitation with other fish really depends on the personality of the betta... From what I can see my little Haku is quite docile. My old betta, Hilton, was extremely aggressive and in comparison to him, little Haku is the sweetest thing ever. He NEVER flares, except for one time at a neon pink sticky note... He doesn't even flare at my sister's betta when we put their tanks beside each others' during our "tank clean up" day. Usually he will look with interest and then swim away (I think he just doesn't like to fight).

Does anyone have experience with bettas in a community tank? I'm asking on here because I'm sure a lot of you have aquariums and what not.

Also, I was thinking of adding around 4 corydoras to the tank? What other types of fish would get along with a betta?

And just for fun, this is Haku


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

We had a betta who lived FOREVER and was almost 4" tall when he died (is it 'tall' when it's a fish?). We had many other fish with him over the years...glass fish are safe for sure cuz they're so quick...I will ask Jamie (he's the aquarium expert) at lunch and get back to you, k?

BTW, we have two Oscars, Ralph & Bruce, who are close to 12" long...got them at the same time (they were so teeny and cute - 1" long) but they are as different as night & day...fish with personalities...who knew? (Bruce loves me...Ralph, not so much.) :lol:

Edited for spelling.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

MissC said:


> We had a beta who lived FOREVER and was almost 4" tall (is it 'tall' when it's a fish?) when he died. We had many other fish with him over the years...glass fish are safe for sure cuz they're so quick...I will ask Jamie (he's the aquarium expert) at lunch and get back to you, k?
> 
> BTW, we have two Oscars, Ralph & Bruce, who are close to 12" long...got them at the same time (they were so teeny and cute - 1" long) but they are as different as night & day...fish with personalities...who knew? (Bruce loves me...Ralph, not so much.) :lol:


Thank you Miss C ^-^

Haha yeah, they DO have personalities, as silly as that sounds! My Haku shows a keen interest in me whenever I come near his tank (he will swim up and stare like a creeper :lol but Hilton, my first betta... Oh boy, if anyone ever came near his tank he would be all KILL KILL KILL, flaring up everywhere and he's even tried to attack my hand when I was cleaning his tank lol He was such a fierce boy, I was so surprised when he died on me after a year :|


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I keep a betta at the office. A client brought me my first one & I've had them ever since. My first - named Fitch, learned to jump up & take a piece of food from my finger. It was the neatest thing ever.

But sorry, can't help with any other fish.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My daughter has had many bettas over the years and I know she has had them in with other fish at times but I can't remember what kinds. I'll ask her.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I've had quite a few betta's over the years, some lived by themselves, others (one resident at a time) lived in my 50gallon community tank of fancy guppies and mollies. 

All the residents of the 50gallon tank lived in harmony, no issues with aggression from any of the betta's that lived with the guppies, and that's pretty cool I think since most of my guppies are of the super fancy colour and tail varieties. 

Now... you've reminded me that I don't have a resident betta at the moment... might rescue a little gal or guy the next time I pick up some mealies/crickets. Personally the last few year's I've picked out lady betta's since people tend to pay them less attention than the showy males.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

My dad had a siamese fighting fish in an aquarium with other fish.....as far as I remember (it was a looooooooong time ago) he didn't have issues with fish aggression etc...If I remember when I next speak to him, i'll ask.....


----------



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have one. His name is Tater Salad. He flares up over everything, including pens, paper, small stuffed animals and plastic toys. He even does it when my mom goes to feed him. I have never seen an angrier fish in my life. Since bettas need temperatures at about 75-78 degrees Fahrenheit, my mom put in a tank heater. I think the warmth is making him more active and angry at the same time.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

My betta, Skiddish, thus named because he is scared of everything, is in a wall-mounted 2 gallon tank and seems content with that. I know that when he's hungry, if I forgot to feed him, he will hit the glass as if to get my attention...

As for what fish would work well in a community with one though, sorry, I can't be of any help.


----------



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

We don't have any other fish in the tank with ours because he's so mean. I know bettas can be put in a tank with other fish like mollies, but not ones like barbs (who will nip at the fins of a betta).


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a betta, and she's kept in a tank with many other fish. She's not very aggressive at all, which I find strange. Are girls less aggressive than the boys? Hmm.


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

Bettas only fight other bettas.....but don't put them with goupies goupies are evil
I had a betta once that was killed by goupies
Just be sure that anything you put with a betta isn't another betta or a fin nipper.
a betta could live happy in a cup of water they don't need much


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

jdlover90 said:


> I have a betta, and she's kept in a tank with many other fish. She's not very aggressive at all, which I find strange. Are girls less aggressive than the boys? Hmm.


Yup, girls tend to be less aggressive and can live in schools of betta fish as well 



Jake said:


> Bettas only fight other bettas.....but don't put them with goupies goupies are evil
> I had a betta once that was killed by goupies
> Just be sure that anything you put with a betta isn't another betta or a fin nipper.
> a betta could live happy in a cup of water they don't need much


Guppies are fin nippers, so I wouldn't put them in my tank, but I'm thinking something quick and fast and probably not so brilliantly colored in case it gets mistaken for another betta. It's not true that they'd be happy in a cup of water. My betta was lethargic when I brought him home and kept him in a small betta keeper tank things, but when I got the bigger 3 gal. he became much more active. Plus, it's more fun because you have more room to decorate and give them little hidey places and stuff ^_^

I think I will try out the corydoras.
Hopefully more people will come in and give me advice on what type of fish and whether a 10 gal. is big enough ^_^


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> It's not true that they'd be happy in a cup of water. My betta was lethargic when I brought him home and kept him in a small betta keeper tank things, but when I got the bigger 3 gal. he became much more active. Plus, it's more fun because you have more room to decorate and give them little hidey places and stuff ^_^
> 
> 
> > I agree completely: they are MUCH happier in a bigger tank!
> ...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

MissC said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > It's not true that they'd be happy in a cup of water. My betta was lethargic when I brought him home and kept him in a small betta keeper tank things, but when I got the bigger 3 gal. he became much more active. Plus, it's more fun because you have more room to decorate and give them little hidey places and stuff ^_^
> ...


Haha yeah I've been told that and that worries me O_O I don't feel comfortable about the idea of sending an animal to its doom... But I guess I could try with a couple of ghost shrimp or something >_>


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

I've been keeping fish for about 10yrs now and Bettas do fine in a community tank. Just don't put any other "aggressive" fish. Molly's and platys are perfect and they are very fun to watch, even neon tetras would be fine, or any kind of tetra.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Jaimie said:


> I've been keeping fish for about 10yrs now and Bettas do fine in a community tank. Just don't put any other "aggressive" fish. Molly's and platys are perfect and they are very fun to watch, even neon tetras would be fine, or any kind of tetra.


The only thing I'm concerned about with those is the amount of space considering mollys, platys, etc are schooling fish... How many should I get?


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

We had a male beta years ago in a large community tank (no other betas). We had pretty docile community fish so no one nipped at his big beautiful fins. Worked out fine.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

The number of other fishies would depend on the size of the tank more than anything. When I get a 'school' I get three or four max...my BF always has to remind me that 'they *will *grow, you know'.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Well it all depends on the size of the tank. There's a lot of factors that go into choosing the tankmates but personally I would go with cories or danios.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

As far as I'm aware they only attack other fish if they feel the fish is more beautiful than them. That's what I've heard anyway.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So after speaking to an aquarium enthusiast, I've decided against corydoras for one main reason; they like being in large schools... and a 10 gal. is not going to be enough for a large school of fish.

I think I'd really like some rummy nose tetras, so maybe around 6 of those and 2 zebra otos. I think they would contrast nicely with my white betta.. but the otos, might blend in a little too well with the black gravel hmm...

I'm going to research into danios now and see what would be best 

It seems that the general concensus here is that bettas will do OK in a community tank  so hopefully everything will work out~

EDIT:
Also, does anyone know anything about cycling water in a tank? :| I"m a bit of a newbie with fish keeping... I've just had my little Haku in his 3 gal. which doesn't have a filter and only requires a bit of betta water conditioner... so how does it work? D: I've been trying to read up on it and it's all science mumbo jumbo that I cannot understand (forgive me, but I'm a bit slow when it comes to science... but if you talk about history or philosophy, forget about it )

Anyone who can break it down for me so that it's comprehensible for a Liberal Arts student? :lol:


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

cycling is allowing the good bacteria to grow within the tank...Set up your tank and let it run for a couple weeks to a month and it should be good to go....If only you lived closer I would just give you the water from my tank that has been set up for 7yrs, cause then you wouldn't have to cycle it. If you want to cycle it faster after about a week so the chlorine has dissapated add a cheap 49 cent goldfish.


And as far as the platys and mollys....if its a 10g go with the platys they are much smaller and you could go with 5. try to get males cause they are live bearers and tend to drop babies alot, mind you it is free food when they have them.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Jaimie said:


> add a cheap 49 cent goldfish.


Just make sure you'd be prepared to keep it or kill it though. I got one of those fish and it's about a year and a half to two years old to this day.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Jaimie said:


> cycling is allowing the good bacteria to grow within the tank...Set up your tank and let it run for a couple weeks to a month and it should be good to go....If only you lived closer I would just give you the water from my tank that has been set up for 7yrs, cause then you wouldn't have to cycle it. If you want to cycle it faster after about a week so the chlorine has dissapated add a cheap 49 cent goldfish.
> 
> And as far as the platys and mollys....if its a 10g go with the platys they are much smaller and you could go with 5. try to get males cause they are live bearers and tend to drop babies alot, mind you it is free food when they have them.


Hmmm could I use some of the water from my 3 gal. tank? Or would that be useless in the new tank?



haleylove said:


> Jaimie said:
> 
> 
> > add a cheap 49 cent goldfish.
> ...


I guess I'll have to find it a home :|


----------

